# water based polyurethane



## GrahamIreland (1 Oct 2016)

Could someone please recommend a good brand of water based polyurethane..

I'm looking for a matt fininsh which is not very visible.

Thanks


----------



## AndyT (1 Oct 2016)

I have recently used some Rustin's which was very good. Quick drying, low odour, easy to use.

It just says "quick drying varnish" on the tin but is definitely poly. I bought it at Toolstation but they seem to have dropped the clear version.

Edit: found it. http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Paintin ... ear/p42344

Satin not matt but you could go over with some fine wire wool if you want to reduce the sheen.


----------



## mbartlett99 (2 Oct 2016)

I've used Bona Mega floor varnish (had loads left over) to do worktops - very clear and rock hard. You do have to move seriously quick though - once it kicks there's no going back.


----------



## GrahamIreland (2 Oct 2016)

Thanks, I guess any satin and then a light sand may take the shine off,
never thought of that.

Thanks guys.


----------



## GrahamIreland (19 Oct 2016)

I did do some finishing with a couple of products, happy with some, disappointed with others.
Was looking for a clear / transparent / Matt finish on a fairly pale wood.

The wax was fairly transparent, with a sort of sheen effect.
The poly urethane varnish slightly darkened the wood and left a shine.
The Osmo oil/wax Matt product left a fabulous Matt finish, with a slight oily undertone.


----------



## GrahamIreland (19 Oct 2016)

Clear wax


----------



## GrahamIreland (19 Oct 2016)

The Osmo oil/wax


----------



## GrahamIreland (25 Nov 2016)

Hi Id like to re-visit this please.

I'm adding light woods to my benches and would like to avoid the yellowing if possible. 
I have poplar and some nice salvaged pine boards sanded back.

I'd like a very clear finish, without yellowing or darkening,
Is this even possible?
Would clear acrylic spray do or do the products with white pigments work well?
Graham


----------

